# I should have known better...



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Piper has been the most perfectly well-behaved puppy from day one (not because I'm a good trainer, I might add). Fine to leave loose in the house almost from day one. Never chewed, not a counter surfer, etc. She's pushing 15 months old now and just the last week or ten days has turned into a puppy! Yesterday she even went so far as to chew up a clicker the cats knocked onto the floor. I can see it now: chomp, click! Oh I must be doing something right! Chomp, click! Yay, this really is what I'm supposed to be doing! Chomp, click, chomp, click!

I know why this all started too. I apparently had too much confidence in her abilities and had just entered her in her first Rally trial! I got two weeks to get my sweet, reasonably trained puppy back.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I was laughing out loud at the "chomp, click!" That is so funny. I think I will be heading down a similar path some day. Gibbs has been a dream puppy to date, I worry that it is too good to be true!  

How is she doing post- surgery? Good luck in Rally!! I'm sure that your good puppy will return just in time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry, had to laugh at the self-rewarding clicker!!! She's just getting it all out of her system before the trial!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL.....of all things to get a hold of on her first naughty adventure....TOO CUTE


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a big chuckle with this one. I could just picture the click, click click...
I have an 18 month old and I hate to tell you but your "FUN" is just beginning....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If your good puppy is turning naughty, does that mean my naughty puppy is about to turn good?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ha! She certainly fooled you  Good luck!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Teenagers!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you tell her or show her the entry????
Funny!
Michelle


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> If your good puppy is turning naughty, does that mean my naughty puppy is about to turn good?


I just checked-Hell does not seem to be freezing over quite yet...:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> How is she doing post- surgery? Good luck in Rally!! I'm sure that your good puppy will return just in time.


She is doing really good. Haven't really seen a limp for a few weeks now. I'm probably jumping the gun a bit on showing, but I'm so worried that the elbows are going to give out on us and I want to do as much as possible before that happens.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> I just checked-Hell does not seem to be freezing over quite yet...:


well shucks, I was ready to give him run of the house!

Did I mention there are currently pieces of my agility practice tire all over my back yard?

Good luck on your trial


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> I just checked-Hell does not seem to be freezing over quite yet...:


WAyyyyyyyy to funny..... So there take that Jodi.. You are stuck with the naughtiest puppy..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> WAyyyyyyyy to funny..... So there take that Jodi.. You are stuck with the naughtiest puppy..


:

We just don't have a written record of Titan's puppy antics. Maybe it's time for you to spill his secrets


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> :
> 
> We just don't have a written record of Titan's puppy antics. Maybe it's time for you to spill his secrets


The only thing I can remember him doing that was really naughty is when we used to do Agility when he was little and I was a lot little too. He was wayyyyy to fast and he was my 1st agility dog.. he would get tired of waiting for me and would come back and try to push me..(poke me in the rear) trying to get me moving faster.... If that did not work then he tried to pull my shorts off...:doh:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG...I am hiding all of my clickers! Sam is so much better behaved than Casey at this age...I thought I had it made.


----------

